# Bed time cut off 50Plus crowd per Geographic location.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I noticed this forum dies after 8pm mountain time.

Which tells me the 50 plus crowd is going to bed at 7pm on the west coast and 10pm on the east coast.

Maybe ..

Any ideas of what's going on here?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That's it for me... I'm out. G'nite


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> That's it for me... I'm out. G'nite


And you Canadians are just up all night I've noticed.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And you Canadians are just up all night I've noticed.


So do Nevadans.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

After 8 I'm out in my leisure suit showing off my "Bump" and "Hustle" moves! No time for posting....


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I usually am up by 4am, so by the time I get to 9PM, I'm gassed. Even worse if I ride that day. Then by 8PM my eyes are closing.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 50 and generally go to bed between 11 and 12. Last night, my friends and I played cards which we do about every other month. I got home at 2 am and got to bed at 220. 
Had to get up at 6:40 to walk the dog and meet my dad to help him wrench on his boat. 
I KNOW I'm going to need a nap after I go for a fat bike ride.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm 50 and here in Georgia it is 10 PM for me on most nights. I could stay up half the night if I wanted to but I like to stay on a schedule. If I stay up late I sleep in late and it just feels like I have wasted my day.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

So... I did take about a 45 minute nap this afternoon. It was a rare opportunity that I got back from a ride and no one else was here. 
10 to ten right now. Watching 30 Days of Night with my son. Go to bed when it's over.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

I began recently using that "Bedtime" alarm on my IPhone 6s which sends me a notification at 10pm each night that it's bed time. I set it for that time because I wanted to begin getting at LEAST 7 hours of sleep each night. I was getting only around 51/2 to 6 hours and I could feel it on my body the next day. It's remarkable the difference another hour can make on the body, energy, and focus. This notification has become like a dear friend because without it I would not make myself go to bed at 10pm as I'm sure I'd find other things to do and stay up later. I found for myself that all shows I enjoyed watching on TV that kept me up late could be recorded for viewing later on. THAT made a huge impact for me taking advantage of that technology alone!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

It's 10:15 here on the East coast and I'm still up. Oh wait, the Patriots game is still going on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Almost midnight, still up. Will try to be in bed with lights out by 12:30. Somewhat typical for me, up around 7:30. Even a few years ago when I had to get up at 6:30 to get the kids to school I'd be up past midnight, despite my best intentions to get at least 7 hours sleep.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It also depends on the latitude, up north we got dark early.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

around this time (1 or 2), unless I'm out dancing. US West coast time.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Around 11 here in MD. Last night I stayed up a while longer to catch the first half hour of Saturday Night Live. It was worth it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Ericmopar said:


> So do Nevadans.


:skep:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Guess it's past my bedtime...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

11:47 and I'm still up. Walking the dog and going to bed.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Getting ready to head out now and close down the clubs (2:00am here in TX). Then will hit Denny's and get obnoxious. I expect I can get a quick nap before getting up for work tomorrow.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Change of plans - wife said "are you kidding me, absolutely not!" Also said I have to turn off my computer and go to bed. However I might sneak out to the living room later after she falls asleep and post something. Gotta sign off for now though, later dudes.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a lunchtime MTBR user. That being said, 10 pm weeknights at the latest and not too much later on weekends. I feel like shizznit without a good night's sleep.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

I'm in MT time zone but am normally up to 1:00am and out of bed by 8:00 am.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I noticed this forum dies after 8pm mountain time.
> 
> Which tells me the 50 plus crowd is going to bed at 7pm on the west coast and 10pm on the east coast.


I'm watching TV with the hub or reading a book. Bedtime is 9:30 10 PM, up anywhere between 5:30 and 6:30 usually.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

52 on the West Coast and usually crash at 2130 due to boredom because nothing good is on TV nowadays and you can only hang out on MTBR, Trip Advisor and FB for so long. I did spend 20 years working the 1700-0300 shift so going to bed early wasn't normal habit for me.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm on the far west coast and on a normal weeknight I am in bed between 8-9pm and asleep 15mins later. I get up at 530am with a cat alarm.

Weekends I might go to bed 1 or 2hrs later...get up the same time [because cat], but I take a 2hr nap in the mid-afternoon.

I love sleeping. So great! 

I'm typing this from bed and dozing off at the same time.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Why does your cat get up so early?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

andytiedye said:


> Why does your cat get up so early?












She'll tell you she's starving. Despite being well fed and having food out 24/7 to eat. I suspect she is bored and wide awake because she sleeps like 18hrs of the day.

On the plus side I am never late for work.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And you Canadians are just up all night I've noticed.


Busy out Curling 3 nights a week sometimes 4.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Which tells me the 50 plus crowd is going to bed at 7pm on the west coast and 10pm on the east coast.
> 
> Any ideas of what's going on here?
> 
> ...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm about ready or bed now... (10:15). I'll get up at 6:30 tomorrow (Saturday). 
Nice treat since I gotta get up at 5:25 during the week. 

Funny about the cat above. My collie mix will lay there between us and sleep for as long as we do, usually longer. I have to call him to go out.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

9:00 pm is legally bedtime up here in mountain time Canada.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

formica said:


> I'm watching TV with the hub or reading a book. Bedtime is 9:30 10 PM, up anywhere between 5:30 and 6:30 usually.


Yup, that's my schedule too. Have always been an early bird.

ETA: I'm on the Third Coast (central Texas).


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn... Know what sucks? I ended up going to bed last night at about 11:45 after walking the dog, doing some laundry and seasoning my cast iron pizza pans. 
That's about the latest I like to go to bed on a work day. I wake up at 3:45 because my wife was snoring like a wood chipper with a brick in it. Go sleep on the couch? Don't be silly. My stepson hates his apartment so he sleeps at our house about five nights a week. 
Too bad my lights weren't charged. I could have gone for a ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> Damn... Know what sucks? I ended up going to bed last night at about 11:45 after walking the dog, doing some laundry and seasoning my cast iron pizza pans.
> That's about the latest I like to go to bed on a work day. I wake up at 3:45 because my wife was snoring like a wood chipper with a brick in it. Go sleep on the couch? Don't be silly. My stepson hates his apartment so he sleeps at our house about five nights a week.
> Too bad my lights weren't charged. I could have gone for a ride.


Are you sure your stepson hates his apartment? I bet he's just staying with you the majority of the time for free food, just saying.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you sure your stepson hates his apartment? I bet he's just staying with you the majority of the time for free food, just saying.


His apartment could be his car?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Food is a huge part of it. First thing out of his mouth when he walks in is what's for dinner. 
He definitely doesn't like the apartment. He found a new place and is moving in this weekend. It's only two towns away so now he'll be here for dinner every night but at least go home to sleep. 

About tonight... I fell asleep on a chair watching tv after dinner and my twelve year old just woke me up. Probably wanted me to go to bed so he can watch something he's not supposed to watch. Joke's on him. Now I'm wide awake. it's 12:10. I need to get tired fast.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

In bed at 11:45 EST. Up since 6:30 ... tonight I stay up a little later


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

The dance club closed a bit after 7 AM, got to bed about 8:30.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's see. Bed at 9:00. Up at 5:00AM. How is that any different from some college kid who stays up till 2 AM and stays in bed till 10AM?

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr5150 said:


> Let's see. Bed at 9:00. Up at 5:00AM. How is that any different from some college kid who stays up till 2 AM and stays in bed till 10AM?
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?


None really, but getting up at 5 am still sucks no matter how much sleep you get.

I like getting up at six but have to get up at 5:25 to get to work on time. After 13 years, it still sucks. 
Makes me remember when I used to help a friend service electrical switchgear in commercial office buildings. We'd be up working for 12, 20, sometimes 30 hours straight. The money was unbelievable but then I'd get home and sleep for like 12 hours. I'd wake up and want nothing else but a cheeseburger and Coke from the diner. Made me remember what it was like when I was 22. 
Stopped doing that crap when I was like 45. It was blood money.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Phuck 5:whatevuh! I own the company and 9:am is just dandy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Phuck 5:whatevuh! I own the company and 9:am is just dandy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I miss those days. When I worked for myself I woke up at six and opened the shop at 7. Now, I get up at 5:25, get ready to go, walk the dog, catch the 6:49, ride the train into the city, start work at 8, work til 4, get off the train at home at 5:05. Not the worst schedule in the world but it kinda kills me because my shop used to be six minutes from my house and I was making money door to door where now, I pay to ride the train.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

9-5 and most days 3 and the Mayor's outta the Jeep, Jeepin ;D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I was going to post the rock video "Up All Night, Sleep All Day". But after screening it I realized what forum I was in. Some risqué scenes may just give some of us chest pains.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm in bed by 10 so I can be up by 5. This time of year, I start working at 5:30 to allow for a mid-day ride when temps are warmer. In the summer I ride at 5:30 when temps are cooler and then I work through the heat of the day.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Shut down all online activities around 8pm EST, in bed by 9pm and the dog wakes me up around 5am for his ~1 hour walk.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

55 years old.
Saturday night.
Location: Colorado.
Going to bed at 11:35 pm. >


----------

